# If you or any one you know has crashed west bound on Conzelman (Hawk Hill)



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I met yet another rider who crashed hard on the west bound descent from Hawk Hill.

This guy told me the same thing that several other's have said. He went down because of the slippery white lettering on the road (just before the cross walk).

I wrote the the Park Service and they responded. They're talking to their vendors looking for ways to improve the surface.

And they're going to file accident reports for the crashes.

I told them that in the three crashes before last week's the riders had broken bones and/or concussions. But all of them were taken out buy Good Samaritans before the Park Police or Rangers arrived.

So, if you know any one who's crashed there drop me a message and I'll send you the email address of the guy working on this (I don't want to post his email in a forum).


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

slow.climber said:


> ... This guy told me the same thing that several other's have said. He went down because of the slippery white lettering on the road (just before the cross walk).


Please don't take offense.... but everyone knows the painted lines and marking are slicker than puppy poop when wet. No responsible person or agency needs "accident reports" to understand that.

Unfortunately.... no amount of accident reports, or vendor research will eliminate this risk ether. I know your intentions are well meant. But cycling has risks. Moving about at somewhat high speeds has risks.... these risks are inherent to cycling. 

Watching TV and posting on internet forums however.... are almost crash free. Just pick one. Or pick both... and accept the risks of cycling when out on the bike.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Not wet.

The last four crashes I've seen have happened in dry, clean, sunny, mild (i.e almost no wind) afternoons.

None of these guys were noobies.

The guy before this guy, he was with three other vets. They were in town to do the Wounder Warrior charity ride the next day. He hit the lettering, slide, crashed his helmet against one of the wooden posts beside the road.

He was riding in a group of three and being tailed by a guy in a pickup -- that guy was a medic. So I've got pretty good data on how badly beaten up that guy was.

But, even it this was happening in the wet, there have been too many broken bones and too much torn flesh at that corner. It needs improving.

If the lettering can't be made safe then it will have to be removed.

They had no reason to do anything before this report because they didn't have evidence that there was a problem.


----------

